# Post Holidays Paradigm Shift



## BigWarmMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a bit of a problem. What do you think?

It's after the holidays now, and everyone here in fitness-hyper L.A. has suddenly resumed their diets with renewed vigor. The relaxed milieu that allowed me to bloom, 3 stone worth, into my new identity has evaporated. In it's place is a resurgence of peer pressure for the established culture for thin-ness to which I used to subscribe. I'm desperate not to fall back into my old ways, but this will be my first time ever trying to resist that cultural pressure. How do you coexist as a fattie-by-choice when the all your friends, family and everyone you work with maintain a rigid and unforgiving mandate against fat?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 3, 2011)

Fight the powah! *raises fist in the air*


----------



## Paquito (Jan 3, 2011)

Strip naked and shove lard in your mouth in a public place.


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 3, 2011)

Wear black, and speak like Orson Wells. Or carry a giant inflatable hammer to hit people over the head with... works for me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 3, 2011)

Greet everyone with very thoughtful and inspiring monologues, so they can see you for you.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 3, 2011)

Buy a bunch of Spanx and girdles. Set them on fire while naked and painted with tribal designs. Bite the head off of Meme Roth.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 3, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Bite the head off of Meme Roth.



That should be done regardless of the occasion.

Just don't do anything, and if anyone asks tell them you have decided to concentrate on the inside rather than the outside of your vessel. You will immediately sound far deeper and more interesting than them and have the high ground in the conversation.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> That should be done regardless of the occasion.
> 
> Just don't do anything, and if anyone asks tell them you have decided to concentrate on the inside rather than the outside of your vessel. You will immediately sound far deeper and more interesting than them and have the high ground in the conversation.



Damn that's good! *takes notes* :happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 3, 2011)

just say "fat's where it's at, yo" it rhymes, therefore it defeats any argument. win.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Bloody good suggestions, all!! I'm definitely on the Orson Welles road, these days-- although I've got a ways to go before I'll be advertising frozen peas.

I was rather hoping for something more anecdotal in nature-- something of a testament of personal experience. Is there anyone here who was once trim and became suddenly fat, by choice or happenstance?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Greet everyone with very thoughtful and inspiring monologues, so they can see you for you.



but make sure you wear a ski mask to cover your face....wouldnt want to reveal too much now, have to try and keep something private.


----------



## JayDanger (Jan 4, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> just say "fat's where it's at, yo" it rhymes, therefore it defeats any argument. win.



But what if they then proceed to start a rap/break dance battle. Rhyme matches rhyme, but break dance blows it out of the water....


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 4, 2011)

JayDanger said:


> But what if they then proceed to start a rap/break dance battle. Rhyme matches rhyme, but break dance blows it out of the water....



Fat breakdancing, when done right, will beat any other form (aside from the select few breakdancers who do so without arms or legs).


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 4, 2011)

With the incredible diversity of people around here, another fat person barely raises an eyebrow anymore.  In terms of the image-conscious contingency here in L.A. (which is absolutely not even close to everyone - it's a big city and lots of people are not like that), those people are too into themselves to care too much about what you're doing (at least not for more than the 5 seconds it takes to make a catty comment).

Hang in there, man.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 4, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Fat breakdancing, when done right, will beat any other form (aside from the select few breakdancers who do so without arms or legs).



And when done even slightly wrong can land you in jail or hospital.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> With the incredible diversity of people around here, another fat person barely raises an eyebrow anymore.  In terms of the image-conscious contingency here in L.A. (which is absolutely not even close to everyone - it's a big city and lots of people are not like that), those people are too into themselves to care too much about what you're doing (at least not for more than the 5 seconds it takes to make a catty comment).
> 
> Hang in there, man.



Thank you, mcbeth. I appreciate your serious consideration. Perhaps I was showing my newbie ignorance to post this thread in the first place-- and I've rather enjoyed the raucous response it triggered-- but it's great to get a serious answer. Perhaps only a fellow Angeleno could understand.

Nice picture,BTW.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

JulieD said:


> but make sure you wear a ski mask to cover your face....wouldnt want to reveal too much now, have to try and keep something private.



Julie, you are much braver than I am. Can you forgive me?

BTW, have you any shirtless pics of yourself posted?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Julie, you are much braver than I am. Can you forgive me?
> 
> BTW, have you any shirtless pics of yourself posted?


LOL shit. I predict you're going to be very popular around here.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Fat breakdancing, when done right, will beat any other form (aside from the select few breakdancers who do so without arms or legs).



Fat breakdancing-- if I attempt it-- will break only furniture and innocent bystanders.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> LOL shit. I predict you're going to be very popular around here.



I think you're quite alright, too CP. Gorgeous picture of you on the bed, BTW.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 4, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Julie, you are much braver than I am. Can you forgive me?
> 
> BTW, have you any shirtless pics of yourself posted?



I did, actually, I had a full on frontal view, hiddling nips and lady spot of course...but i took it down. Too many PMs from headless creepers. Too bad you missed it...a shame really...


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2011)

This is all more or less what Id say if we were sitting down over beer, shooting the breeze around the topic. It is based on nothing more than my own hot air, is worth no more than what you paid for it, and similar disclaimers.

Here is how I kind of see your situation. Youd always had a super-efficient car, been into hyper-miling, and the whole hard core mileage-above-all movement. Suddenly youve ended up inheriting a classic Mustang V8, which burns fuel like it was going out of style, but youve fallen in love with it. For the past couple of months youve been running up speeding tickets and ignoring how often you have to fill up. Now people are going to start looking askance at you, youve become what you seemed to oppose before, and in some cases youve become what they are kind of opposed to.

Now, you could keep going the way you have been recently, but reckless abandon doesnt sound totally off for describing it, and no matter how much fun it is, keeping going this way is apt to cause problems. But you could keep the Mustang, drive closer to the speed limit and even use your experience to milk somewhat better mileage out of it, and maybe take it out to a track on weekends to really cut loose. Ill let you translate the metaphor for the most part.

Part of the advantage of moderating a bit is that, with a touch of spin, it can help deflect a lot of comments. I cant believe you are still driving that guzzler! It isnt so bad, Im getting to know its sweet spots, can really improve highway mileage when Im doing 70 in fourth gear. Really, as high as 70? Yah, it is still a pretty low rev, seems to be where it is happiest, did a few controlled runs to find that out. (get into mileage minding nerd talk). (note: Im far from a car expert, those numbers probably make no sense). Ill translate that one Wow, you have really been packing it on. Yah, Ive started swimming regularly, and I can feel the difference in how buoyant I am. Youve started swimming? Yah, my knee keeps me from most things, but Im enjoying that. Do you know it burns 48% more calories per hour than jogging? Really? But at what speeds are they measuring that (go into calorie/fitness nerd talk) (note: Im about a 100 times more ignorant and calorie counting than I am about cars, so Im absolutely positive that number is off.)

Ill offer this additional translation of metaphor note: you can use your years of experience/OCD-tendencies to calibrate your exercise and food. Instead of just mashing down the accelerator as far as it will go, enjoy harnessing it all to achieve exactly what you really want (i.e. always well fed, with enough exercise to keep up an appetite, not be in pain, stay fit enough to be active, and maybe moderate your gain to a level you can enjoy for a long time).

On a side note: even at your height, and well muscled, 17 stone was not exactly slim. Id suggest the odds are good that your wife always liked you because you werent slim, not despite it.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I did, actually, I had a full on frontal view, hiddling nips and lady spot of course...but i took it down. Too many PMs from headless creepers. Too bad you missed it...a shame really...



I agree. Alas. What is a PM? "Pervert Moment?"


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 4, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Julie, you are much braver than I am. Can you forgive me?
> 
> BTW, have you any shirtless pics of yourself posted?



hey BWM, do you have any crotch shots posted? what about just the brain? can we get a scrotum pic up in here please?


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Tad said:


> This is all more or less what Id say if we were sitting down over beer, shooting the breeze around the topic. It is based on nothing more than my own hot air, is worth no more than what you paid for it, and similar disclaimers.
> 
> Here is how I kind of see your situation. Youd always had a super-efficient car, been into hyper-miling, and the whole hard core mileage-above-all movement. Suddenly youve ended up inheriting a classic Mustang V8, which burns fuel like it was going out of style, but youve fallen in love with it. For the past couple of months youve been running up speeding tickets and ignoring how often you have to fill up. Now people are going to start looking askance at you, youve become what you seemed to oppose before, and in some cases youve become what they are kind of opposed to.
> 
> ...



Wow. Thank you, Tad. You seem to be the Voice of Reason itself. Yours is, by far, the most extensive and cogent answer, so far. I suspect you are spot on, too. I will have to give it more thought.

Unfortunately one of my great strengths is also my greatest weakness. I am not moderate by nature. Rather, I am moderation's antithesis. Great mirths, eternal friendships, True Love-- plus boundless zeal and total commitment to whatever I am passionate about are the fundamental core of my being. Just not a prudent sort, really.

It may be that my explosive transformation has the higher purpose to teach me moderation. But, at the moment, this Mustang V8 (or perhaps it's a Jaguar XK-- although a Rolls might be more apropos, considering my plush, new upholstery) is just too hot.

I yearn for the open road, but you're probably right-- I will have to mind the posted limit before I'm caught. Depressing thought.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> hey BWM, do you have any crotch shots posted? what about just the brain? can we get a scrotum pic up in here please?



You are too kinky for me, Fish. Just my love handles will have to do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry, BWM--if you're not kinky here, you have to leave. Those are the rules.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 4, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> I agree. Alas. What is a PM? "Pervert Moment?"



Maybe you should take the time to read the FAQ section before you start posting... FAQ
Well, thats what I did anyway...but then again, I do have a good head on my shoulders, and I'm not afraid to show it.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Sorry, BWM--if you're not kinky here, you have to leave. Those are the rules.



Well, I'm game. Depends on whose asking.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Maybe you should take the time to read the FAQ section before you start posting... FAQ
> Well, thats what I did anyway...but then again, I do have a good head on my shoulders, and I'm not afraid to show it.



Right again, Julie. I do tend to leap before I look. And YES you do have a great head.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't understand why "Hey asshole, it's MY body. Fuck. Off." needs to be spelled out.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I don't understand why "Hey asshole, it's MY body. Fuck. Off." needs to be spelled out.



Now I get this Paquito thing! Paquito is The Batman! Thanks, chum.


----------

